# Sage serial numbers??



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

ok so I have been looking at my barista express and my sage smart pro grinder and cant find any serial numbers printed on them huh..... is this correct or I am not looking in the right place ha. I know its on the box but would have thought it would have been printed on the appliances even cheapo delonghi has this.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Be on the Box.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

From what I remember the serial number for the dual boiler is inside where the water tank goes.


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Iris the serial number is the model number which is on the underside of the machine ie BES870UK/A, the batch number will start PDC printed in white and four numbers stamped very faintly into the black plastic. I had problems registering the machine myself, didn't have a clue where this information was had to phone Sage, The batch number is the the identifier of the machine,strange way of doing the serial number.


----------

